# Is there a forum on experiences?



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Or is it something we don't talk about here. I'm talking about situations where the presence of a weapon solved the problem, whether fired or just drawn.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

twomode said:


> Or is it something we don't talk about here. I'm talking about situations where the presence of a weapon solved the problem, whether fired or just drawn.


Nope, not really. Typically this is a question asked by newcomers and often results in crickets chirping and the odd member recommending a book by Massad Ayoob.

Honestly I think it's way too rare an experience for anyone to say "Yes I have." Hell, most cops have never shot on the job, and this tells me Joe Schmoe civilian's chances are next to nothing. Also, there's a huge difference between a cop drawing and a civilian drawing. If a cop draws, there's a reasonable chance he may not have to shoot, for instance, approaching an occupied vehicle with a known felon who might be considered armed and dangerous, and the felon is apprehended without resistance or incident. When it comes to civvies, however, if you're pulling your gun, it had better be in a life-or-death situation. If your instructor is worth anything, he/she will explain this thoroughly in your upcoming CCW course...it does NOT come out unless it ABSOLUTELY HAS TO.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

In general it is preferred not to talk about first hand accounts of SD.

These kind of threads have a tendency to stray off topic rather quickly.

Check the Tactis and Techniques forum and the CCW forum for some similar discussions.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> Nope, not really.
> Honestly I think it's way too rare an experience for anyone to say "Yes I have."
> 
> Hell, most cops have never shot on the job, and this tells me Joe Schmoe civilian's chances are next to nothing.


Yes- I have.

And- I respectfuly wish to disagree. 
U.S. Citizens thwart more than 1 million hi-profile crimes annually. 
The Popo usually get there after the fact and it's already gone down, and, rarely prevent crime.


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Solid and accurate post clanger.
cheers to that.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I haven't seen any evidence of hotdogs here so I thought it would be a legitimate question for information purposes only. It seems to me that reading about others experiences might help educate others and noobs also as to the experience/responsibility aspect of being a handgun owner. Any answer was satisfactory, including the ones offered. I did look at other forums as suggested and was pleased to learn and understand the attitude. 

Certainly says alot about the members of this forum. For the record, I don't know that any of the other forums (not gun related) I frequent that have the activity this one does. Fantastic.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

ringingears said:


> Solid and accurate post clanger.
> cheers to that.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

twomode said:


> It seems to me that reading about others experiences might help educate others and noobs also as to the experience/responsibility aspect of being a handgun owner. .


Check out any issue of American Rifleman. Turn to The Armed Citizen. 
There will be first-hand, personal accounts of dynamic critical incidents. 
If you are an owner and an NRA member (as everyone should be), this magazine is free.

*

As far as the ownership responsibility aspect?
That goes without saying and is squarely on the Owner's shoulder's. 
The Owner is soley resposnsible for every single round and will be held to the highest standard of scrutiny by the Authorities should the need to protect oneself with a firearm arise, or, should said firearm be used w/o authorization of the owner.

Use of a firearm in a dynamic critical incident is a judgment call. 
One needs to excercise the utmost in care before comitting to said call. Each incident is different. No two are alike. The Owner will be tested, but, this is not a drill. 
Drawing can escelate an incident, or, diffuse it w/o even firing a shot. 
Again- The Owner is ultimately responsible, for Everything, every single thing.

Simply stated- You can't undo a kill.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

clanger said:


> Check out any issue of American Rifleman. Turn to .
> There will be first-hand, personal accounts of dynamic critical incidents.
> If you are an owner and an NRA member (as everyone should be), this magazine is free.


Hey clanger/twomode FYI it is also online *The Armed Citizen* and they have more links there.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Good idea! 

Thanks man...:smt023


----------

